# Quick clean up st220 engine bay



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Had a couple of hours spare after washing so thought I would have a go under the bonnet, AF Verso, AF Revive and some brushes, used some SRP on the engine cover, quite pleased with the results,





































Looks a lot fresher now, love revive great stuff:thumb:


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks good.

Also looks like you've got a speaker under there, what is it?


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Cheers, not sure why they designed it like a speaker, but the vent is there for some reason, maybe someone on here knows of a technical reason why it is there


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job buddy, looks stop on :thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> Nice job buddy, looks stop on :thumb:


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Do you have to rinse off Verso before applying Revive?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looking good nice job done.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

techman56 said:


> Do you have to rinse off Verso before applying Revive?


No I just let it dry then on with the revive:thumb:


----------



## sandyt87 (Jun 21, 2011)

Great results! That motor must put some smiles on your face!!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks great !


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

sandyt87 said:


> Great results! That motor must put some smiles on your face!!


Thanks fella, yeah she does make me grin :driver:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

sprocketser said:


> Looks great !


Cheers fella:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow that looks fantastic!!
how old is the car?

Gonz.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I remember when GMP first got a couple of these . The bobbies would drive along in 3rd gear so when they put their foot down it sounded like thunder when they went after someone . I used to take my mate out a brew when it was less busy on nights even on tick over it made the neighbours peek through the curtains .They looked even more when he got a job and set off a bit on the quick side .No siren just blue lights and that wicked exhaust note
I Reckon your engine/bay is cleaner than a lot of cars I've seen. Its fair to say she's cleaner than new .How many hours *days* did it take you to reach that standard. Love to see the look on the M.O.T. guys face when he tests your car I bet he checks the age of your car twice
Daz

I've just been on your personal thingy looking for threads about your car . Got to say mate she's stunning everywhere. A real beauty in fact. I Just cant understand how I've missed the threads on her :wall:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Wow that looks fantastic!!
> how old is the car?
> 
> Gonz.


 Cheers mate,It's a 55 plate.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

zippo said:


> I remember when GMP first got a couple of these . The bobbies would drive along in 3rd gear so when they put their foot down it sounded like thunder when they went after someone . I used to take my mate out a brew when it was less busy on nights even on tick over it made the neighbours peek through the curtains .They looked even more when he got a job and set off a bit on the quick side .No siren just blue lights and that wicked exhaust note
> I Reckon your engine/bay is cleaner than a lot of cars I've seen. Its fair to say she's cleaner than new .How many hours *days* did it take you to reach that standard. Love to see the look on the M.O.T. guys face when he tests your car I bet he checks the age of your car twice
> Daz
> 
> I've just been on your personal thingy looking for threads about your car . Got to say mate she's stunning everywhere. A real beauty in fact. I Just cant understand how I've missed the threads on her :wall:


Thanks fella, I've been working steadily on her since last July, I saw her on auto trader and had to get it, the mission was Kent to Leicestershire but she turned out to be worth it, filthy condition to start with but bit by bit I'm getting there :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice , great work :thumb:


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

just beautiful!


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

That's spotless. Always thinking I need a model at for a dialy. Great car


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great work!!!!!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work looks superb.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fabulous work fella, you could eat your dinner off it.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

leehob said:


> Cheers, not sure why they designed it like a speaker, but the vent is there for some reason, maybe someone on here knows of a technical reason why it is there


Apparently it's to let air get to the IMRC valve and help keep it cool, otherwise it gets cooked.

(intake Manifold Runner Control)

Used to vary the length of the intake manifold:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable-length_intake_manifold


----------



## pedromayn (Nov 10, 2015)

Stunning, fairplay.

These are an absolute hoot to drive, drove my mates one with full decat system and once you put your foot down it just roars!

That speaker like vent is very weird on first sight, I remember taking the micky saying it was there to produce fake sounds like what they've done on newer cars.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Morph78 said:


> Apparently it's to let air get to the IMRC valve and help keep it cool, otherwise it gets cooked.
> 
> (intake Manifold Runner Control)
> 
> ...


Thanks mate that explains it:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Fabulous work fella, you could eat your dinner off it.


Thanks mate, I was very happy with the results, 1st real go at it :thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Lovely job on a lovely car!


----------

